# Video: Enduro extreme: BMW Motorrad GS Trophy 2014.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW GS bikes are made for challenges -and this is a real one. The BMW Motorrad International GS Trophy 2014.

http://youtu.be/h67JSd9CZ80


----------

